# Major Clutch Problem ( It has a mind of its own ) 86 NA



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Recently... I JUST replaced my master cylinder and bought a Exedy OEM Clutch set and installed it in my Z (got it installed).
The clutch pedal was ULTRA soft, like SUPER SUPER soft, but worked perfectly... And I got used to it.
Anyways 1 week later, 2 days ago to be exact, my clutch pedal started sticking half way, but just enough to let the clutch grab 100% without slippage.

heres a EXTREMELY strange situation. The clutch adjusts ITSELF. At one stop light if I bring the clutch out 1-2 inches from the floor it would start to engage to move the car, and if i drive through a gear, gears or whatever when I get to the next light the clutch would be diffrent, when the light turns green, I would let out the clutch but this time I have to let it out 5 inches (almost all the out) for it to start engaging to move the car, and sometimes 3 inches, and sometimes 4 inches etc... it works everytime but its annoying, its like driving a new car at every stop light.
Now the clutch pedal goes the floor, and stays there... but there STILL is 1 inch travel from the floor, so it can only travel 1 inch. When this happens (EVERY time from a stop) the clutch is COMPLETELY engaged in this position, meaning either im stuck in gear and I cant brake otherwise I turn off the engine itself as well, and I cant get in to gears either. To fix the problem I have to PUMP the pedal at least 10-30 times and manually put my foot under the pedal and bring it up all the way and then pump it in, then bring it up pump it in etc... Then the pedal would come out 4 inches (half way) and would work enough to drive the car to school and back.

This is weird.
Also upon SUPER hard acceleration (WOT 1st gear only in power range or from a launch) the clutch slips and then immediately grabs but the car jerks HARSHLY but then goes.
Help?

-- Fluid level on MAX
-- New Exedy Clutch installed
-- New Master Cylinder


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Bleed it...

Your fluid level might be full, but there is air in the system.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

BoBakTXL said:


> Recently... I JUST replaced my master cylinder and bought a Exedy OEM Clutch set and installed it in my Z (got it installed).
> The clutch pedal was ULTRA soft, like SUPER SUPER soft, but worked perfectly... And I got used to it.
> Anyways 1 week later, 2 days ago to be exact, my clutch pedal started sticking half way, but just enough to let the clutch grab 100% without slippage.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the self adjusting world of hydraulics.
Did you resurface the flywheel?
Did you break in the clutch properly? (I believe there SHOULD have been instructions on that)
Did you bench bleed the clutch master cylinder before installation?
Did you fully bleed the whole system until clear fluid came out the slave cylinder?
Have you removed the clutch damper? ( http://www.az-zbum.com/modification.clutch.damper.shtml )
Have you checked the fluid level recently?


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Did you resurface the flywheel?
yes
Did you break in the clutch properly? (I believe there SHOULD have been instructions on that)
I did a little break in... lol
Did you bench bleed the clutch master cylinder before installation?
IDK my mechanic told me hasnt bled it yet lol
Did you fully bleed the whole system until clear fluid came out the slave cylinder?
IDK mechanic... (same as above)
Have you removed the clutch damper?
nope

Im bleeding it today. thanks


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

BoBakTXL said:


> Did you bench bleed the clutch master cylinder before installation?
> IDK my mechanic told me hasnt bled it yet lol
> Did you fully bleed the whole system until clear fluid came out the slave cylinder?
> IDK mechanic... (same as above)


Then take the stupid thing back to the mechanic and tell him to fix it right.


----------



## nissan280zx (Sep 15, 2005)

how is a mechanic going to rebuild a clutch and then NOT bleed it...that sounds like (if you wanted to) a lowsuit in its self because of you being put into danger i dont remember what it is called but yea thats fucked up. If you ever have the same problem on brakes its going to do that same thing almost the only different thing is its going to be spoongy and stop like shit...


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

I had the same problem when I bought my Fairlady...BLEED em, another guy had that problem too


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Your mechanic is a moron. Hasn't bled the system yet? And this is also the same guy that put the hood sccop on your car? Fer cryin out loud, find another mechanic....


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

my mechanic was record holder for the fastest Z in texas in both drag and track in the late 80's, and has won numerous SCCA races.

He has 18 years of experience in Z's...
I know that doesnt mean much to u guys, but I say I cant find a mechanic that has more personal hands on Z experience


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

BoBakTXL said:


> my mechanic was record holder for the fastest Z in texas in both drag and track in the late 80's, and has won numerous SCCA races.
> 
> He has 18 years of experience in Z's...
> I know that doesnt mean much to u guys, but I say I cant find a mechanic that has more personal hands on Z experience


So why does your Z keep getting screwed up. If what you say is true, this guys should be doing a _perfect_ job every time..... The whole thing with your clutch sounds like a possibly bad master cylinder. He should try another one.


----------

